# Nuevo diccionario español-catalán - Nou diccionari castellà-català



## Bevj

Estamos trabajando en la incorporación de un diccionario español-catalán en los recursos de los foros.  La base de datos está en proceso de elaboración  y un equipo de voluntarios  está añadiendo traducciones y oraciones de ejemplo.  Si te gustaría apuntarte al proyecto y ayudar con las traducciones, serás muy bienvenido/a.  El enlace al diccionario, junto con instrucciones básicas, se encuentra al pie de la página principal del foro de catalán. 
¡Muchas gracias!

Actualment. estem treballant en la incorporació d'un diccionari castellà-català en els recursos dels fòrums.  La base de dades está en procés d'elaboració, i tenim un equip de voluntaris que va afegint traduccions i oracions d'exemple.  Si t'agradaría formar part del projecte i ajudar amb les traduccions, serás molt benvingut/benvinguda.  El enllaç al diccionari, juntament amb les instruccions bàsiques, es troben al peu de la página principal del fòrum de català. 
Moltes gràcies!

We are currently working on adding a Spanish-Catalan dictionary to the resources of the forum.  The database is in the process of being compiled and we have a team of volunteers adding translations and sample sentences.  If you would like to join the project and help with translations,  you will be very welcome.  The link to the dictionary, along with basic instructions, can be found at the foot of the Catalan  forum's home page.   Thank you!


----------

